# Why no half-dwarves?



## Eonwe (Mar 5, 2002)

Really why? How about Ara-oin half-dwarf? What's wrong with dwarves?


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Mar 5, 2002)

Dwarves are naturally a "seclusive" race. They tend to remain with their own kind and do not stray into other cultures often. Perhaps there were some, but not to my knowing.


----------



## Aerin (Mar 5, 2002)

And who in their right mind would want to go out with a dwarf? 

The dwarves were also busy tunneling and digging for more gold and treasure. Wasn't is Durin's greed that caused him (and his fellow dwarves) to delve too deep in Moria and waken the Balrog? It would seem that a dwarf's lust for gold was their foremost thought.


----------



## Eonwe (Mar 5, 2002)

wonder what they would look like. Maybe a short man with a go-tee.

I mean really though. Why not? Are we being against dwarves because they are ugly? At least one of them must have been handsome...

Aragloin
Faramim
Dainomir
Beombur
Denethorin


----------



## Beorn (Mar 5, 2002)

If dwarves looked like Our Dear Dain, then one would think there would be tons of half-dwarves....hehehehe

I think it was mainly the fact that they were more of a rough and tough species, where humans and elves were much more calm and prim....

Also like Aerin basically said, different values...


----------



## menchu (Mar 6, 2002)

...Hmm... "the children of Ilúvatar" don't mix with "the children of Aüle"... What do you think? (yes, I know Eru gave 'permission' after Aüle would have created them...)


----------



## Melian (Mar 6, 2002)

Surely,female dwarves must have been very shy,given their natural lack of attraction.But males...Yeah,there might be something.I felt some tension in the scene between Gimli and Galadriel.Maybe she was tired of ages of family life with Celeborn and was looking for something new and exciting... If we assume that this flirt could go on further,I dare not imagine what would have come out!


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 6, 2002)

LOL! A dwelf! 
But I agree with Menchu, about not being allowed to mess with Eru's grand scheme. Eru didn't mean to create Dwarves, and it was just restlessness that caused them to even be. Aulë (note spelling, Menchu ) made them because he was impatient, and didn't want to hang around waiting for Ilúvatar's Kids any longer.


----------



## Eonwe (Mar 6, 2002)

so Yavanna created Ents, and Manwe Eagles. Perhaps the dwarves could mate with one of these?

Thorinbeard
Quickoin
Balinbeam
Gwaigloin
Thorondain


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Mar 6, 2002)

Now that would be an interesting sight. I agree that Illuvatar may not have wanted his grand scheme interrupted by this more then need be. But there most likely must have been some strange breeds. And of dwarven women, I believe in a post deep in past in LoTR forum we reached the conclusion that dwarven women also had beards.


----------



## Dain Ironfoot (Mar 8, 2002)

Ok, why are we dissing Dwarves? I am incredibly attractive, and my son Nain is half blood, his mother was an elven necromancer....


----------



## Camille (Mar 12, 2002)

> Thorinbeard


Oh that was so funny!!! and the Aragloin thing too!! I think that maybe dwarves was not cute enough for men or elves going on a date with them!!


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 12, 2002)

I wonder what a dwelf would look like.. Would he be tall, with a kickass beard; or short, with pointy ears and a tendency to be unbelievably skilled with a bow? Hmm..


----------



## Aerin (Mar 12, 2002)

Or maybe a Dwelf would love to dig under trees...


----------



## DGoeij (Mar 13, 2002)

Dig in the ground and be accurate with bows.

Pointy ears, rather short.

Dwelf => Hobbit?

I'm completely joking off course, but....... still........


----------



## menchu (Mar 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aerin _
> *Or maybe a Dwelf would love to dig under trees... *



Or be just like David the gnome and have their houses inside them!  Well, they would need to be even smaller than dwarves... maybe not. Those are dwants...


----------



## Elbereth (Mar 17, 2002)

Wow you got me thinking
...Maybe Gnomes are just Hobbit/Dwarve halfbreeds
...perhaps they made their first appearance in the fourth age and that is why we don't hear of them.


----------

